# Boy do I have a lot to learn



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

But I was compelled to get out there bright and early this morning to practice a little more with my Nikon. I really don't like that the flash pops up even outdoors on the D60 because the default is 100 vs. 200 on the other cameras. I'm going to have to find a work around. Check back with me in about a year, I might be better by then. ound: Guess who else needs a bath today.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Cute pictures Geri! I am velcroed to my Nikon D60!ound:


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Bailey is SO CUTE!! Great pictures, Geri....I think you are doing fine!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Geri, Bailey gets cuter by the minute.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Those are very nice pictures Geri! I was all ready to buy a Nikon D40 on Friday night---but when I held it in my hand and tried to goof with it in the store(attached to those tethers and alarms) it just didn't seem like it was for me. It is a huge adjustment from a point and shoot,but I just do not see why they have that nice big viewing area---yet you can not use it to take a photo?(That's what the kid told me)....he said you have to use the viewfinder......it was like umph:faint: yuk.......and I was done! Is this true????


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Julie,

You'll get used to it. All SLRs use the viewfinder to the best of my knowledge. I almost bought a Canon years ago and it was the same. You'd be surprised how quickly you'll get comfortable with it. As for the bulk of the camera, it's definitely different for me, but I kind of like it It feels substantial. There is a lot to learn but I'm amazed already when I look at a blade of grass and feel as if I can touch it.

You're a wonderful photographer whatever camera you use.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I know I want a better camera,but I was just disappointed and maybe I'm just out of my league or I'm just not around enough of them to find out if I'd love one...I love everyone's photos so much!!!! It is a huge investment for me....and I want to make sure I just love,love,love it!!! I am looking at a Sony Alpha 300 and also another point and shoot...but a new one just out.....the Nikon Coolpix P80...the zoom on it sounds just awesome to me!(I'm a zoom person--and 18x zoom,is exciting)


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

*"he said you have to use the viewfinder"* 
Yes Julie it is true and I heard it is that way with all DSLR's. 
Gerri I love all the detail in your photos


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Julie,

If I were you I wouldn't rush into anything. Don't buy just to buy if you're confused. Your photos are wonderful exactly as is. If, in the future you feel ready to make a change, do it then.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I was thrilled with the price....and the specials.....but we don't have a photography place or I'd be in there trying and handling them all! I was pretty sure the camera I wanted was the same one you got Geri......but I've never seen one in person...only on-line. Part of it too is those obnoxious things they have cameras attached to so people don't steal them. Geez....you can't even turn the 2 fancy cameras on that our Sears store has--they had to remove the batteries and have the lenses strapped on like something I have never seen. It makes it very difficult to want to buy one. You know? These cameras at Sears are over 600.00......I can not imagine someone coming in to purchase a new camera and buying one they can not actually hold,turn on,and try. Is it that way there as well?:ear:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Julie said:


> I was thrilled with the price....and the specials.....but we don't have a photography place or I'd be in there trying and handling them all! I was pretty sure the camera I wanted was the same one you got Geri......but I've never seen one in person...only on-line. Part of it too is those obnoxious things they have cameras attached to so people don't steal them. Geez....you can't even turn the 2 fancy cameras on that our Sears store has--they had to remove the batteries and have the lenses strapped on like something I have never seen. It makes it very difficult to want to buy one. You know? These cameras at Sears are over 600.00......I can not imagine someone coming in to purchase a new camera and buying one they can not actually hold,turn on,and try. Is it that way there as well?:ear:


IT's the same way everywhere. I like buying from Costco because you have 90 days to return it if you don't like it, no questions asked.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

You seem to be doing real well with yours! Early morning and early dusk is when I like to take pictures! Right after a rain too,when it is just alittle clouded over yet......I bet you are really enjoying your new camera with great subject matter to photograph as well! You should try to get a good head shot of Cagney---she has beautiful eyes!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I will, and she does. She's such a love.


----------



## Lo01 (Jul 22, 2007)

Julie said:


> Those are very nice pictures Geri! I was all ready to buy a Nikon D40 on Friday night---but when I held it in my hand and tried to goof with it in the store(attached to those tethers and alarms) it just didn't seem like it was for me. It is a huge adjustment from a point and shoot,but I just do not see why they have that nice big viewing area---yet you can not use it to take a photo?(That's what the kid told me)....he said you have to use the viewfinder......it was like umph:faint: yuk.......and I was done! Is this true????


Julie,
I currently own a Nikon D300 (I've upgraded from my now backup camera body D70) with "Live View" which allows one to compose one's pictures through the LCD. There are a growing number of dSLRs that offer live LCD views. Needless to say, I am still a big fan of using the viewfinder to compose my shots. Also before you consider a camera system - Nikon, Canon, etc. I would take into account the types of lenses, and lens quality available. dpreview.com  is a great site to review.

And I agree with Geri, don't rush into buying a dSLR. I have a coworker who purchased the top of the line Nikon D3 and consistently uses approximately 99% of his time in auto mode taking _snapshots_ that could have been done quite well with a regular point and shoot. This definitely goes to show it's not the camera, but the person behind the lens that truly makes the picture. (Posh's Mom, Amy comes to mind -- her exceptional photographic skill/eye is readily apparent in all her posts, not to mention a rather adorable subject in Posh).  Oh...and how could I forget our Forum creator Melissa...she too has that uncanny ability to capture the beauty in the world around us.

BTW, I frequently lurk the Nikonians.org forums. It's a wonderful place to get hints and tips from fellow Nikonians.

All the best,
*'Lo*


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I've been lurking on there too the past two days. I've found a number of Nikon forums and want to learn all I can to make the most of the camera I've bought.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Geri-----
Any new photos to share? I'm excited to read how you are doing with your new camera.:ear:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Did you see the Mother's Day thread? I had a few photos on there. I also took some this morning with my other lens. I *love* the 55-200 lens. I couldn't believe the close-ups I was able to get while still maintaining a distance. I already am longing for a telephoto lens. How bad am I? I'm trying to figure out the whole aperture/focus thing as well. I'm sure it will just be a function of time.

Right about now I'm feeling like an idiot because I can no longer get it to continuous shoot. I must have done something wrong and it doesn't work. There's something wrong with this computer and I can't download today's shots. I'll go to the other one and give it another go. As soon as I get them I'll put them up here. Do take a look at the others though. I was amazed by the clarity when I photographed a plate of fruit. I'm really going to love this camera. Here's the link 
http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=4324&highlight=mothers&page=4


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Geri..I think your photos are awesome..great job!!!:whoo:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Thanks Diane,

I'm really having fun exploring the possibilities. I really do have a lot to learn though. When I get a good shot now it's more luck than anything. I'd like to be able to do it at will.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Wow Geri! I missed that thread....but your photos are FANTASTIC! I'm very impressed! Your grandbabies are as cute as they come too! I think I'm going to have to save alittle extra and look into the D60 like you have. I absolutely love your photos!:clap2:

Besides the zoom lense you'd like,is there anything about it hard or difficult to learn? Anything else you wish you had but don't?:ear: I've read and read.....and I'm still confused over cameras and want to make sure it is easy to learn.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Julie,

Get the kit. It has the instructional DVDs. I've watched the first one twice so far and it was jibberish to me the first time but a little more decipherable the second time. Don't forget I've been a point and shoot gal for a long time and never had a complex camera. 

It is definitely easy to begin with. You can start with Auto and let the camera decide the settings for you. As you begin to explore you'll find out what the camera really can do. I love the fact that for the first time since I've been using digital cameras and that goes back a long way because of work (I had the first Sony Mavica - not even megapixel), I can produce photos that I think can rival film shots.

I'm extremely happy I did it, even though I couldn't have picked a worse time financially.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Geri you are doing a GREAT job with your new camera, I love all the new pictures.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Thanks Leeann, but the truth is I'm shooting relatively randomly trying to understand all the different settings. I'm going to load today's pictures shot with the 55-200 lens. These were all shot from a distance, sometimes of about 100 feet. Some are really blurry but I want to show you those as well. The focus is something I'm not getting yet but I'll keep on trying till it begins to make sense. It's like speaking a foreign language without understanding one word.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

They are both beautiful Havs!!! Love your pictues.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Geri, both Bailey and Milo are such gorgeous Havs and you do them justice with your photos! They are beautiful and fun to see! 

I'd like an SLR but it's the size and weight of it that I don't like. I can't have anything hanging around my neck, due to chronic pain there, and I often grab my little Nikon 'Coolpix' and throw it in a pocket, purse or bag. It's very light and small enough to drag around anywhere and be discreet. I sure wish SLR cameras were small and light!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Wow - that's amazing you were able to get such clarity at 100 feet Geri. Sure wouldn't like to have to do all your yard work. That's big.


----------



## lulubella (Mar 25, 2008)

Oooooh Geri!! I love your new avatar!!! He is just too beautiful!!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Funny Susan, I was thinking just yesterday how much I love yours too.


----------

